
Ask HN: Examples of beautifully designed websites - remotework
I just finished reading Refactoring UI [1].<p>It&#x27;s a great book which I highly recommend for non-designers. Now that I&#x27;ve learnt a bit more on design and how things go together, I would like to see examples of great designed websites.<p>Let me know what you consider to be great designed websites. It would be cool to see ecommerce, saas, blogs etc. Sites that are colorful and playfol, and others that are more formal.<p>Thanks!<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;refactoringui.com&#x2F;book&#x2F;
======
MarsAscendant
Ethan Marcotte's website is a thing of beauty. Check out this article
[[https://ethanmarcotte.com/wrote/not-the-
device/](https://ethanmarcotte.com/wrote/not-the-device/)]. Most of it's well-
done¹, but I fell in love with the topographical background.

¹ that table ain't

